# Red letter night out



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

A farmer asked me to assist him with problem jackal.

He has lost calves this past season to predation.

Saturday afternoon I arrived at the farm with about an hour of daylight left.

The farmer's son show me the lay of the farm and where the boundaries are.

I had the killing chair set up sorted just after sun down and I moved out to my stand location.

To make a long story short.

I called in and killed 9 jackal from that 1st stand.










Later that night called in another 2 at a different stand location.

The 222 Rem with the 36gr Barnes Varmint Grenade makes a deadly combination.

I do not shoot through the jackal. This ensure I do not have to worry about the farmer's cattle down range I can not see in the dark...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, sounds like a good night, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What a top night! Well done, that area must be thick with them!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job and thanks for sharing gerhard.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice shooting Gerhard. I have been shooting a .222 since the mid 70's. Love that little cartridge.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Holey Moley, the coveted honey hole. Great shooting Gerhard. What sound and caller were you using?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a banner night for sure, I'll second that Holey Moley.....


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Dang, that's one heck of a good night! Congrats on the hunt!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_*ME TOO !!! HOLY WHA!!!---NICE GUN'EN----SWEET 222 i'M GOING TO TRY SOME OF THEM 36 GRAINERS THIS SUMMER--CONGRATS------SB*_


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Holey Moley, the coveted honey hole. Great shooting Gerhard. What sound and caller were you using?


I am using a Foxpro Spitfire.

Most of my sounds is what we produce in South Africa but I have Lightning Jack and Javalina on as well ... (Great sounds)


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> What a top night! Well done, that area must be thick with them!?


I was able to make my stand right in the middle of this specific dominant pair's territory.

The dominant male and female came in 1st with younger once later on as well as 3 of last years pups...

This should relieve the pressure on the farmer's cows for a while.


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> _*ME TOO !!! HOLY WHA!!!---NICE GUN'EN----SWEET 222 i'M GOING TO TRY SOME OF THEM 36 GRAINERS THIS SUMMER--CONGRATS------SB*_


I am really enjoying those 36gr Barnes VG's...

Let me know how they work for you.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Gerhard said:


> I was able to make my stand right in the middle of this specific dominant pair's territory.
> 
> The dominant male and female came in 1st with younger once later on as well as 3 of last years pups...
> 
> This should relieve the pressure on the farmer's cows for a while.


It sure will relieve some pressure but I bet there's a new pair ready and waiting in the wings!


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Nice man!! Thanks for the story and pics







Whackem and Stackem !*

" I do not shoot through the jackal. This ensure I do not have to worry about the farmer's cattle down range I can not see in the dark... "

Makes perfect sense.... So you dont shoot through them because of being higher up in the killing chair? Sorry for the stupid question, never gotten to predator hunt like that before.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome stand, no doubt....Actually, I've thought about purchasing some jackal vocals for my Spitfire to change up the sounds as my area is heavily pressured by other predator hunters (w/ Foxpro's) ..	: )


----------

